# Need low calorie snack food ideas, please!



## Ronni (Aug 7, 2022)

I tend to eat the same things for my between meal snacks, and I'm getting really bored.  I don't eat a lot of carbs, though I don't keep track of counts, just try to focus primarily on fruits and veggies, protein and dairy.  I might have a piece of dave's killer bread toast in the morning, or occasionally have pasta for dinner, but don't consume a lot of crackers, breads, potatoes etc.  

I'll have grapes or other fruit like apple or orange, a mozzarella cheese stick or 0 fat greek yogurt.  I'll munch on a cup of sugar snap peas or mini peppers, occasionally some hummus and carrots, very occasionally a handful of crackers or popcorn.  

Any ideas for something different?  I don't mind cooking or prepping in advance so I've got stuff for the week, I'm just out of ideas as to what to make.  I usually have 2-3 snacks a day, 1 between breakfast and lunch, and 1 or sometimes 2 between lunch and dinner, depending on how late we eat.  I don't eat after dinner.  

All suggestions welcomed!


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 7, 2022)

I do a thing called over night oats. You can buy it premade online but they're expensive and I think aimed at kids. 
I use four OZ's of oat milk with one third cup of Organic steel cut oats., a little dark brown sugar (organic), cinnamon and some type of dried fruit (organic) or roasted pecan. shake and let it sit over night. I eat it cold, but you can nuke it for warm. 
One of my favorites since I was a kid is celery and peanut butter. Organic of course. 
Once in a while I have Cliff bar. It stays with me for a goodly amount of time. 
Just a suggestion to break it up.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2022)

small Caprese salad






Hard boiled egg


----------



## Ronni (Aug 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> small Caprese salad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man I totally forgot about caprese salad!!! I have fresh basil growing in my garden and I always have grape tomatoes on hand. Usually I buy the stick mozzarella for convenience, but I absolutely love the Bellagiolioso soft mozzarella which is the best!  A drizzle of balsamic and it’s a delicious snack!  Thanks @RadishRose


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 7, 2022)

Sometimes I eat seaweed snacks.  Very low calorie and surprisingly filling.

I buy them in small packages, but you can make them yourself.
BEST SEAWEED SNACKS (2022)​


----------



## Bella (Aug 7, 2022)

*Popcorn*



*Turkey Roll Up*



*Coconut Chips



Roasted Pumpkin Seeds



Tomatoes Stuffed With Tuna Salad*



*Roasted Almonds*



*Veggies and Hummus*




Bella


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2022)

1/2 cup of a plain breakfast cereal with skim milk or plant milk.

A smoothie with a banana or frozen berries and milk.

Peanut butter on toast with a small glass of milk.

A small serving of fruit and cheese or nuts.

My diabetic ‘coach’ says that snacks should consist of at least two food groups.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 7, 2022)

Make low carb brownies and dark chocolate/ rice crispy/dried cranberry 
candies.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Little titchy box of Raisins..?


----------



## bingo (Aug 7, 2022)

start a new interest  of wild edibles...start in your  own  yard...you'd be  amazed!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 7, 2022)

bingo said:


> start a new interest  of wild edibles...start in your  own  yard...you'd be  amazed!


What wild things do you eat from  your yard?


----------



## GAlady (Aug 7, 2022)

I like sugar free jello with fruit and nuts in it.


----------



## bingo (Aug 8, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> What wild things do you eat from  your yard?


plaintain....
wild violet....
dandelion...
hosta...
wild daylily....
curly sage...
purslane..
pepper  weed..
red clover...
chickweed...
dayflower...
creeping  charlie...
lambs quarters....
there's  more...


----------



## Gaer (Aug 8, 2022)

I love popcorn but I have to put a cupful of butter on it!
What about a celery stick with a little flavored cream cheese on it?  Is that lo-cal?  I snack on that a lot.
Oh, probably not.
Watermelon tastes good on a Summer day.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 8, 2022)

Gaer said:


> What about a celery stick with a little flavored cream cheese on it?  Is that lo-cal?  I snack on that a lot.
> Oh, probably not.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 9, 2022)

Toss pecan 1/2s with cinnamon and a little melted butter and gently roast til lightly toasted.  (Not sure if oven temp / time… May have to Google it)


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 9, 2022)

I like cottage cheese and no sugar peaches with splenda or stevia.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 9, 2022)

Dulse makes a nice snack if you're looking for something to nibble on, Full of numerous nutrients:
Dulse contains significant levels of calcium and potassium which help your bones strengthen and become more resilient. Benefits of dulse also include helping to lower your blood pressure, improve your eye sight and improve the health of your thyroid gland.

It is a bit of an acquired taste though.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 9, 2022)

I just bought a BIG bag of Blue Diamond almonds flavored with wasabi and soy sauce (mildly). 20 nuts are 170 calories, 6 grams carbohydrates and lots of fiber. yum!
I got them on Amazon and it is a 25 ounce bag


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 9, 2022)

I haven't eaten this recently but when I was doing weight watchers I used to buy a variety of odd (to me) vegetables (like that one that tastes a little licorice-like) and cut them up and roast them on a cookie sheet (sprayed with Pam).

When I was college age I liked sliced sweet onions roasted in the oven with paprika on them.

My favorite snack now is Edamame in pods.  Usually Walmart sells the snack size (tho not here in Buffalo, have to buy regular size bag here and split up) and they microwave in 3 to 5 minutes.  They are 90 calories and have protein and taste good.


----------



## Bella (Aug 9, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I haven't eaten this recently but when I was doing weight watchers *I used to buy a variety of odd (to me) vegetables (like that one that tastes a little licorice-like)* and cut them up and roast them on a cookie sheet (sprayed with Pam).


That would be fennel. I love it sliced raw in salads, braised, or roasted. You can find it year round in the grocery store. 




Bella


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 9, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Dulse makes a nice snack if you're looking for something to nibble on, Full of numerous nutrients:
> Dulse contains significant levels of calcium and potassium which help your bones strengthen and become more resilient. Benefits of dulse also include helping to lower your blood pressure, improve your eye sight and improve the health of your thyroid gland.
> 
> It is a bit of an acquired taste though.
> View attachment 233765


I can't quite make out what that is, but I'm going to look it up.
It sounds really good for you though.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 9, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I haven't eaten this recently but when I was doing weight watchers I used to buy a variety of odd (to me) vegetables (like that one that tastes a little licorice-like) and cut them up and roast them on a cookie sheet (sprayed with Pam).
> 
> When I was college age I liked sliced sweet onions roasted in the oven with paprika on them.
> 
> My favorite snack now is Edamame in pods.  Usually Walmart sells the snack size (tho not here in Buffalo, have to buy regular size bag here and split up) and they microwave in 3 to 5 minutes.  They are 90 calories and have protein and taste good.


Next time you make your edaname, add some oil and salt to them.
They're addicting like that.

And, I love sauteed fennel.  Oil, S+P

ETA:  to answer Ronni's question.....jicama


----------



## Been There (Aug 10, 2022)

I eat raw mini carrots and celery hearts.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 10, 2022)

Apple slices dipped in yogurt.
Unsalted nachos w. homemade salsa.
Veggie sticks w. low-cal dip.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 10, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I can't quite make out what that is, but I'm going to look it up.
> It sounds really good for you though.


It's a type of seaweed, harvested and dried. Looks like purple kelp sort of?  Not sure if it's harvested on the west coast or just the east coast. It's easily found in Atlantic Canada. As I mentioned though, it's an acquired taste. Very salty like you just got a mouthful of sea water - lol. It is VERY high in nutrients though. One of what some call a 'superfood'?


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 10, 2022)

MrPants said:


> It's a type of seaweed, harvested and dried. Looks like purple kelp sort of?  Not sure if it's harvested on the west coast or just the east coast. It's easily found in Atlantic Canada. As I mentioned though, it's an acquired taste. Very salty like you just got a mouthful of sea water - lol. It is VERY high in nutrients though. One of what some call a 'superfood'?


Thank you!
I did look it up on google.

I'm intrigued.


----------



## win231 (Aug 10, 2022)

Before eating cookies, I break them into smaller pieces.
That allows the calories to float up into the atmosphere.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Any ideas for something different?


*Kale chips*

A bit of oil
garlic powder
parmesan cheese
bake

good stuff


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 20, 2022)

Been half cheating with Chobani Key Lime yogurt and other flavors, and some Halo Top protein ice cream. This stuff is very good and actually nutritious.


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Been half cheating with Chobani Key Lime yogurt and other flavors, and some Halo Top protein ice cream. This stuff is very good and actually nutritious.


The yogurt has 17 gms sugar in a 5.3 oz. serving - twice as much as many other flavored yogurts.
The Halo Top ice cream has 18 gms sugar in a _tiny_ half-cup serving - the same as regular ice cream.

The FDA allows food manufacturers to advertise it as "Healthy" much like "Cheerios" is allowed to say "Prevents heart disease by lowering cholesterol."
But the word "healthy" is open to interpretation.
There is really _no way_ to make yogurt or ice cream taste good with any modifications.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2022)

I eat Fage 0% fat yogurt.  3/4 cup has 90 calories 0 fat, 5 gm carbs, 0 sugar, and 18 gm protein.  Doesn't taste like much, but I often add some fruit or artificial sweeteners.  Nothing exotic, I buy it at Walmart.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 23, 2022)

*I'm enjoying summer fruits, here are some more ideas  
https://www.eatingwell.com/account/signin?regSource=27629*


----------



## Tommy (Aug 23, 2022)

Ten frozen grapes contain only 34 calories and help to quell the munchies.  We keep a small supply in the freezer.


----------



## i'myourpal (Aug 25, 2022)

I've been losing weight currently. I'll share more about that in the proper section.
I'm also kind of stuck with different ideas. Even just food in general for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
I'm on a low carb diet but not every day. As for potatoes that is not something I gain weight from.
These are microwaved and helped me with my weight loss. I think about China and India and have rice throughout the week.
Nevertheless, I don't have many variations of food I eat. I'm kind of simple in my eating.
I only have lettuce, tomato and croutons for my salad. That's not very many vegetables but that's okay.
I'll probably have another vegetable either in morning or at night. I also take a daily vitamin and a calcium.
I'm sorry I didn't have any new diet snacks to share. At least we share the same issue.

My roommate is a good cook though and makes good things throughout the week.


----------



## StephanieLewisLongevity (Aug 28, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I tend to eat the same things for my between meal snacks, and I'm getting really bored.  I don't eat a lot of carbs, though I don't keep track of counts, just try to focus primarily on fruits and veggies, protein and dairy.  I might have a piece of dave's killer bread toast in the morning, or occasionally have pasta for dinner, but don't consume a lot of crackers, breads, potatoes etc.
> 
> I'll have grapes or other fruit like apple or orange, a mozzarella cheese stick or 0 fat greek yogurt.  I'll munch on a cup of sugar snap peas or mini peppers, occasionally some hummus and carrots, very occasionally a handful of crackers or popcorn.
> 
> ...


Nonfat greek yogurt or cottage cheese. Hard boiled eggs or cooked egg whites.


----------



## StephanieLewisLongevity (Aug 28, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> I've been losing weight currently. I'll share more about that in the proper section.
> I'm also kind of stuck with different ideas. Even just food in general for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> I'm on a low carb diet but not every day. As for potatoes that is not something I gain weight from.
> These are microwaved and helped me with my weight loss. I think about China and India and have rice throughout the week.
> ...


It's really better for your body and digestion to eat like you do. Plain and simple, the same things. Your body builds digestive enzymes better that way.


----------

